# Distcc  e ccache durante installazione

## publiosulpicio

Salvea a tutti. Vorrei installare gentoo sul computer di un'amica. Per risparmiare tempo vorrei usare distcc il prima possibile durante l'installazione, a che punto è sicuro farlo? Cioè, posso, subito dopo il chroot, fare emerge distcc, configurarlo e iniziare immediatamente ad usarlo o meglio installare qualche pacchetto prima? La stessa domanda vale per ccache (anche se in effetti ccache dovrebbe velocizzare solo le ricompilazioni, quindi non so che utilità possa avere).

Un'ultima domanda: devo configurare qualcosa per far interagire ccache e distcc? Il man di ccache dice

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USING CCACHE WITH DISTCC
> 
>        distcc  is  a very useful program for distributing compilation across a range of compiler servers. It is often useful to combine
> ...

 

Se faccio quello che c'è scritto in sostanza cosa succede? Grazie a tutti.

Ricky

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

io penso che tu possa iniziare ad usare distcc dal momento in cui hai estratto lo stage3 e compilato un kernel, in modo da avere un sistema Gentoo minimale funzionante. Alla fine, se installi da stage3 hai poco da compilare.

Comunque la cosa secondo me è fattibilissima.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io comincerei ad avere un sistema installato che faccia boot . Una volta poi che hai una shell andrai ad installare distcc ed eventualmente ad usarlo. CCACHE non è di grande aiuto IMHO. Certo è che devi valutare se l'overhead di metter in piedi distcc valga poi tutto sto ipotetico vantaggio in termini velocistici.

----------

## IlGab

Io mi son sempre trovato bene con distcc per l'installazione delle macchine.

Trovi una guida qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/distcc.xml che ti spiega come usarlo nelle fasi iniziali.

Puoi avere qualche problema se le versioni di gcc non sono uguali sulle macchine che partecipano alla compilazione.

Se vuoi avere un significativo aumento delle prestazioni in fase di compilazione compila in ram... ma ce ne vuole un po'  :Smile: 

----------

## publiosulpicio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io comincerei ad avere un sistema installato che faccia boot . Una volta poi che hai una shell andrai ad installare distcc ed eventualmente ad usarlo. CCACHE non è di grande aiuto IMHO. Certo è che devi valutare se l'overhead di metter in piedi distcc valga poi tutto sto ipotetico vantaggio in termini velocistici.

 

Non ho capito cosa intendi, installare distcc è una cosa molto veloce a quanto ricordo (non mi sembra abbia molte dipendenze), e comfigurarlo è facilissimo. Anche se ci fosse un piccolo guadagno meglio di niente, no?

Per quanto riguarda l'iterazione fra i due qualcuno sa qualcosa di preciso?

----------

## fbcyborg

Guarda, ti segnalo un topic che tratta anche di crosscompilazione. 

Io ho avuto dei problemi e li ho risolti grazie anche all'aiuto del forum.

----------

## publiosulpicio

Dove trovo informazioni sulla compilazione in RAM? Ho due laptop con 4 giga ciascuno..

----------

## fbcyborg

Devi compilare il supporto per il tmpfs nel kernel e prima di far partire un emerge fai:

```
mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=4096M,mode=770 /var/tmp/portage
```

Una volta finito fai: 

```
umount tmpfs
```

----------

## IlGab

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> Dove trovo informazioni sulla compilazione in RAM? Ho due laptop con 4 giga ciascuno..

 

Io ne monto 1,5GB  su 3, l'unica cosa che non riesco a compilare è openoffice.

La velocità comunque è decisamente superiore e il disco ringrazia  :Smile: 

----------

## publiosulpicio

È possibile integrare la compilazione in RAM con distcc? Compilando in RAM su entrmbi i computer. Grazie.

Ricky

----------

## djinnZ

Non basta montare distccdir o come diavolo si chiama in tmpfs ed usare -pipe come cflag?

----------

## publiosulpicio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non basta montare distccdir o come diavolo si chiama in tmpfs ed usare -pipe come cflag?

 

Non ho capito, sul computer su cui lancio emerge tutto dovrebbe avvenire dentro /var/tmp/portage (credo che portage cambi distccdir in una sottocartella di /var/tmp/portage), ma sull'altro computer? Non ho idea di dove distcc mandi i file, anche se suppongo che la cartella che venga usata maggiormente, almeno da gcc, sia /tmp.

----------

